# Partners appreciation thread



## najanaja (Oct 28, 2010)

My wife isnt exactly into reptile, she loves the way they make me feel and she sees my passion, and im sure she respects that... But to her, the more snakes i bring home, the more room in the house she looses, another power point she looses, more time i will spend away from her. more money, well less money now, more rats in the freezer, so on and so on

But you know what,,,she never questions it,, she loves the appreciation of animals i pass on to my daughters, she loves the like minded people i have the pleasure of calling friends, she loves the audience i command when im snake catching ot just telling a story around a BBQ.

And now i have decided to attempt to start this new reptile club of mine.(well ours), the money this first BBQ is putting me out of pocket (hundreds), the hours on the computer it is taking up, the time it will cost us in preparing all the food, the stress of hoping i remember everything and that all the people turn up,

But instead of arguing, she has done all the shopping for it, moved the rats to another freezer to make all the sausages fit, realized there was less money in the bank because yesterday i did a mass rodent purchase but shuffled the budget to cater all after agreeing to me buying a new BHP because it was a BARGIN 

To cut this short.. this is just dedicated to those who dont quite understand our passion,,, but never stand in the way of it...

THANK YOU


----------



## Serpentess (Oct 28, 2010)

Awwww. That's such a sweet story. Awesome wife you got yourself there.


----------



## deebo (Oct 28, 2010)

I agree....i was meant to only have one snake, and that was after she tried to convince me to get a lizard, now we have no spare bedroom, a 6x6m shed for breeding rats, plans for more snakes, expensive electricity bills etc etc and now she even helps me clean all the rats out even though it stinks!!

I just tend to complain less when she spends money on clothes or shoes now =)


----------



## Troy K. (Oct 28, 2010)

MY last partner never understood it either and asked the silly question one day, it's either your reptiles or me. Hahaha what a stupid question, I've got a great wife now though and she is 4 years younger that my last partner.


----------



## najanaja (Oct 28, 2010)

Troy K. said:


> MY last partner never understood it either and asked the silly question one day, it's either your reptiles or me. Hahaha what a stupid question, I've got a great wife now though and she is 4 years younger that my last partner.


 
was that your partner i met when i did the MC at the Gold Coast Reptile Expo?


----------



## deebo (Oct 28, 2010)

Troy - I belive thats what we call a "win, win" situation. =)


----------



## najanaja (Oct 28, 2010)

David Evans said:


> Troy - I belive thats what we call a "win, win" situation. =)


 
So true


----------



## Troy K. (Oct 28, 2010)

najanaja said:


> was that your partner i met when i did the MC at the Gold Coast Reptile Expo?


 
Yeah mate, Jess is the new one. Been together going on 6 years now and married for one of them.


----------



## Troy K. (Oct 28, 2010)

David Evans said:


> Troy - I belive thats what we call a "win, win" situation. =)


 
Yeah, I was pretty happy with the out come


----------



## giggle (Oct 28, 2010)

Well I think mine thinks I am crazy ^_^ But he puts up with the pieces of wood I have all over the place for the enclosures Im building. Though he does say he cant wait for the day I am finished xD

The only complaint he has is the price of the animals themselves. 

I dont know... maybe he would rather I was out spending it on shoes and clothes xD


----------



## giggle (Oct 28, 2010)

giggle said:


> I dont know... maybe he would rather I was out spending it on shoes and clothes xD



^
BTW, never going to happen. Shopping and I are not friends. I think I have the whole role reversal thing going on here, I dont get women.

But I do have to say... if you have a partner that doesnt share your love for the hobby........ yet they support you and dont stand in your way... then you are an exceptionally lucky person.


----------



## matt.monitor (Oct 28, 2010)

*Partner's Appreciation Thread*

I couldn't agree more! Perhaps us herpers just attract good partners?

My wife fully supports anything I do (particularly with reptiles), and she does so much to help and encourage my OBSESSION, whether it be feeding the herps, the 'food' (rabbits, rats, mice etc), the security system (ie; 2 Rotties) or surprising me with secretly planned purchases from interstate.

When I got home from work this arvo, there waiting for me on the table was Pianka's "The Lizard Man Speaks" direct from the US. And yes, there are so many more examples.

Yep, we're very lucky...I'm off to read now 

Matt


----------



## stockhorse (Oct 28, 2010)

Yep marriage has given me the best 5 years of my life. Oh yeah have been married 20 years. just joking!!


----------



## Klaery (Oct 28, 2010)

Well said ;-) 

I am also very lucky.


----------



## beney_boy (Oct 28, 2010)

i must be one of the unlucky ones. i even take a look at APS while my girlfriend of 4 years is over and its "you better not be buying a new snake." now i do have to admit that i may have gotten a bit carried away in the past 3 years, but which herper doesnt. i think she is finally coming to the conclusion that these reptiles and amphibians are my passion and my collection will do nothing but grow, especially now that i have the pair of darwin hets


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 28, 2010)

Troy K. said:


> MY last partner never understood it either and asked the silly question one day, it's either your reptiles or me. Hahaha what a stupid question, I've got a great wife now though and she is 4 years younger that my last partner.


 

Geez mate, you reckon you did alright - you saw the upgrade I made a couple of years ago!

It takes a very understanding type of woman who can put up with those of us who do this full time for a living. My partner travels all over the place with me (some of you may have met her at Wild Expo). She packs books, feeds lizards and wrangles elapids...but I'm not game to get in the way when she goes shopping...


----------



## GeneticProject (Oct 28, 2010)

My fiancé is the best girl ever. Just an example the other dater had some hatchling in tubs and I started cleaning the herp room and she just says stop an says it looks like we need a new enclosure and takes me to the pet shop and spends 400 bucks just for my herps and me.! This year we've spent approx 15 grand on herps and spending more and more. My girl never understood herps, she used to be to scared of the shingle back family that lived out the back of her parents house and wouldn't go out there when there out there lol. Now when I get home from work she has the beardies out "cuddling" them and she chops up the salads and veggies and cleans there enclosures when I'm workin shift work. We just bought a beautifully little pilb from levis04 and Hayley has told me we need to buy another one So it's not lonely. She has changed so much in the way she sees herps sometimes i wonder if she loves them more than me . If she wasn't worried she would squash my beardies when I do nightshirt she would have them in the bed to keep her company haha so cute. Oh and now she's start claiming hatchlings an new herps as "HERS" lol.

I love her she's just the best fiancé ever and she loves how happy the herps make me and they make her happy 2.

I think this is a good thread and all partners deserve a good thank you. .

Cheers Barf


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 29, 2010)

My mum isnt my partner but i appreciate that she lets me have reptiles, only because they make me happy  She is terrified of snakes but still lets me have them, under one condition: they stay in my room(except the spotteds i have slowly turned her on them and even got her to hold one of them) but the lizzies she isnt worried about.
She gave me a fridge/freezer just for my rats and food for the herps. Best mum ever


----------



## giggle (Oct 29, 2010)

:/ You are all making me jealous. 

Im just waiting for the day mine starts telling me no. I can see it in his eyes. And so far all I have is two beardies and plans for a pair of monitors. Doesn't matter that I am the one paying for it... or putting all the work in. I just see the look of disappointment on his face whenever I am browsing a reptile site or something. He is one of those that start of very supportive... and then start making little hints here and there... and then end up having a big QQ over it instead of just having been honest in the first place. I think he is the woman in this relationship. SIGH.

At least he said he is proud of my enclosure building abilities :| LOL 

But how do you guys get around all this? I love my reptiles and I love birds as well, but he seems to have no time for them... and doesnt want me to have them either. He is more into aquariums, which I fully support. :/ I dunno, I have to be doing something wrong here.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 29, 2010)

My husband not only supports my hobby and snake catching he comes along to my jobs and will often help me out with the PYTHONS only  

He also showed me why I dont ever want to be bitten by an eastern brown ... I would be lost with out him xxxxxxx


----------



## TigerCoastal (Oct 29, 2010)

My partner encourages me, i have always been a reptile lover, and when we first got together i told her this. She surprised me by going and getting her wildlife licence before i had mine and she bought home a coastal as a surprise. Ever since then if i see a snake or lizard that i like she is like the little devil that sits on your shoulder, saying go on you know you want to....and i love her for that. We have 4 kids and limited space but she is happy to re-arrange the house to fit more enclosures in, even if they sit there for 6 months empty while i find the animal i want.


----------



## silatman (Oct 29, 2010)

^ Lol, someone's jealous.

I have always been a reptile lover but my husband has a deep fear of snakes, so I had resigned myself to gazing longingly at them through the glass at the zoo.

This Mother's Day, he completely surprised me by going and getting his reptile license just so he could secretly buy me a python. I nearly fell over when he showed me my 'present'.

Since then he has helped build a vivarium and even feeds her for me. I'm the luckiest!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 29, 2010)

Thumb presses on forehead ! 

while i am not married i do feel they put up with alot !


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 29, 2010)

i reckon some of your wives put you guys up to this !

most people i know are unhappy in marrage !

this site must have a SNAG's on it !

thumb presses harder on my head !


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 29, 2010)

we are all lucky to have others understand still trying to get my step dad too lol


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 29, 2010)

in my case a bf lol


----------



## Perko (Oct 29, 2010)

Haha, of what?
Just seems like a suck up to my partner thread, my wifes in the kitchen where she belong's !!!!



silatman said:


> ^ Lol, someone's jealous.


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 29, 2010)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> i reckon some of your wives put you guys up to this !
> 
> most people i know are unhappy in marrage !
> 
> ...


 
You're obviously not a SNAG RK, so maybe you are a CHOP ! Chauvinistic Highly Opinionated Person (clean version for the young eyes) 

and I'm sure if we ask around i'm sure someone can some polyfiller so your thumbprint isnt so noticeable :lol:

my partner is more of a Lizard fella, he doesn't understand my fascination with pythons at all, but he helps with what he can, and happily puts up with my droolings over ones i dont have etc etc etc.

Its nice to hear that others are 'alone' in their passion yet supported to continue with it.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 29, 2010)

barf21 said:


> We just bought a beautifully little pilb from levis04 and Hayley has told me we need to buy another one So it's not lonely


haha sounds like my wife. She was indifferent to the snakes at the start, but has grown to love em & has no probs handling them etc. But it's when I got bluies & geckos that sucked her in. She totally adores the lizards & has taking to speaking proudly of them to anyone who'll listen. Especially the amyae, she reckons they're the cutest thing ever. I have recently caught her in there talking to them all too, even the snakes


----------



## euphorion (Oct 29, 2010)

Mate, your wife sounds like an awesome lady! Ten points to you both!


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Oct 29, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Haha, of what?
> Just seems like a suck up to my partner thread, my wifes in the kitchen where she belong's !!!!



+1.

A partner accepting a few reptiles sitting in enclosures is not such a big deal.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 29, 2010)

I just told my wife to keep her snout out of it! She said it's either me or the snakes and I told her the door is over there! Grow some balls people!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 29, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> I just told my wife to keep her snout out of it! She said it's either me or the snakes and I told her the door is over there! Grow some balls people!! :lol: :lol:


Im sure you did say that moosenoose BUT saying it under your breath while your wife is using the vaccy DONT COUNT !!!! you know really some of you may say oh its just a few snakes blah blah ...but when your the other person and are not on the same hobby addiction IT IS A BIG DEAL to bite your tongue and accept it ..what some dont realise is half our partners arent into reptiles and even scared of them ...


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes the old cheese (who is younger than me ) IS scared of them, so I guess I have to cut her a bit of slack :lol:

I started off mildly with a little carpet python, then to a dreaded brown tree snake, then about 8 tiger snakes, a Colletts, a few red bellys, an adder and a few copperheads :lol:  ...she's given up! 

She did say the other day that if by chance something bit me I'd have to find my own way to the hospital as she wouldn't drive my "stupid a$$"


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 29, 2010)

lol, great thread!

the critters are my hobby, my boyfriend deals with having to peer around a crack in the door when he gets home before throwing it open cos my lizards free range, he has less space cos theres enclosures in every room, theres no holidays togehter cos i wont leave the animals,...if i work late he find them all and puts them on heat bags so they dont get sick. He did the majority of the rennos on the aviary, hes found yet another spot in our tiny yard that can be converted to an outdoor area for teh lizards,..he pickes up the stray crix and roaches, deals with the tub of snails being raised in a tub in the ensuite spa, rats in the freezer, the liazrds getting fed before he even gets offered a coffee,...etc

i tell rather than ask that theres new additions coming and he still comes home with hollow logs or to tell me he saw a tree down somewhere that has good branches,..

he does whinge his butt off from time to time, but if the table were turned, im starting to think i woulndt be as accepting as he is,...

theres been 6 years of major fights and him saying hes moving out asap to get to this point, but i do really appreciate all he does for them, even if its only the little things,...!!

im feeling alot of partner appreciation these days, and starting to hope he decides to hang around after all,..... 

CHeers to all the wonderful accepting partners!


----------



## Tristan (Oct 29, 2010)

<--- Single ;(


----------



## miley_take (Oct 29, 2010)

Tristan said:


> <--- Single ;(


 
Awwwww *hugs* You'll find someone!


----------



## itbites (Oct 29, 2010)

Great thread bit soppy though lol
I met my other half when we both went to purchase some lizards, 
so we were like minded from the beginning.
It's nice to be with someone who not only accepts but shares your passion..
Only down side being there is no one there to say "your not getting one more reptile" etc..


----------



## Perko (Oct 29, 2010)

Massive understatement.
Lets have a thread cause my wife lets me go to the pub, fart in bed etc etc.



itbites said:


> Great thread bit soppy though lol


----------



## itbites (Oct 29, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Massive understatement.
> Lets have a thread cause my wife lets me go to the pub, fart in bed etc etc.



:lol: hehe


----------



## Gusbus (Oct 29, 2010)

hahahahahaha


----------



## silatman (Oct 29, 2010)

My husband is 'allowed' to go to the pub, but he IS NOT ALLOWED to fart in bed - end of story! (well not on purpose anyway)


----------



## itbites (Oct 29, 2010)

I didn't know people could fart on purpose?!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 29, 2010)

My wife...... errr, never mind.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Oct 30, 2010)

my girlfriend today. What snake do you want for your birthday, or do you want a dog lizard (lacy ) or some frogs. 
I consider myself very lucky


----------



## giggle (Oct 30, 2010)

I AM! You are one lucky girl silatman! My birthday present this year was work things and a trip to the inlaws, mothersday was another trip to the inlaws :| And for christmas I have to "get rid" of my reptiles.



silatman said:


> ^ Lol, someone's jealous.
> 
> I have always been a reptile lover but my husband has a deep fear of snakes, so I had resigned myself to gazing longingly at them through the glass at the zoo.
> 
> ...


----------



## snakelvr (Oct 30, 2010)

Great thread guys!!
My husband doesn't mind the snakes. I even bought him one for Fathers Day so he could have one. 
2 weeks ago after doing a massive week out at the mines he was still happy to pop into a town on his 4 hour drive home to pick up my latest purchase for me!!! 
He stays up when he's tired after work while I feed and clean them all out, incase I need 'backup' lol. (I have a few slitheries with anger management issues hehe) 
He doesn't question me or ask me to sell any. He sees how happy they make me and after watching me battle depression for 8 years he's glad I found something for 'me' that makes me smile. 
He supports & understands my love of snakes, so yeah - I appreciate my man heaps


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 30, 2010)

giggle said:


> I AM! You are one lucky girl silatman! My birthday present this year was work things and a trip to the inlaws, mothersday was another trip to the inlaws :| And for christmas I have to "get rid" of my reptiles.


 
Maybe for Christmas you should get rid of something else? : )


----------



## captive_fairy (Oct 30, 2010)

My partner's very supportive too...He's not big on reptiles, and to start with he wasn't keen on me getting them and decided I could only have 2 enclosures. 1 for lizards and 1 for snakes (like I would've listened anyway :lol so I could only have one species of each.

While he still won't go near them, he has now decided that I should start breeding them and eventually open my own reptile park because I have the passion, he likes the look of them and he will stop working to build and sell enclosures!!!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 30, 2010)

My wife is not into herps but tolerates them...my kids know nothing else except being around them and they LOVE them, so we out number her to the max! 

I do get the "NOT another snake" comment often, but she is always interested when the girls lay the eggs. lol She's such a Mum!

I must admit though, she does like the GTP's they are her favorite as she reckons they are a pretty snake and always manages to coment about them when friends are over as we have a GTP display in the lounge room..


----------



## Snakewoman (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm single at the moment, but will be letting any potential partner know that I'll never be getting rid of the snakes. I have 5 of them, and I have plans for more, I'll also be breeding when my snakes get to the right age... I'll need someone who can accept that


----------

